# JuiceDefender AOSP Helper Issues - ReBlurred Unleashed 1.8



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

Is anybody having problems with the AOSP helper in JuiceDefender? I updated to 1.8 and JuiceDefender wasn't working properly so I looked at the log. It said that the "AOSP helper was not found or was outdated", and next on the log was "Will attempt a danger force install of the AOSP helper". Upon some research it looks like the AOSP helper is what helps to disable and switch radios. Whenever I swipe to my homescreen, juice defender indicates that the data is on, but my phone doesn't show a 3G or even 1X connection. I can then toggle the airplane mode manually, and sometimes it comes back. However, if I turn JuiceDefender off completely I get a connection after a quick toggle. I was using a Liberty ROM before this one and it was all working fine and I was getting massive battery life. I've grown accustomed to using JuiceDefender, and would like to keep doing so. Is there anyway to get the AOSP Helper installed properly on my phone so JuiceDefender will work properly?

Tl;DR JuiceDefender says my data is on, but my phone says I don't have a data connection, I think AOSP Helper is to blame. Help?

Thanks!


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

I dont like using apps like juice defender and task killer...they are counter intuitive...(phone is designed to have apps ready to go) all they offer is a placibo affect ..a false sense of security its just another app runing in the background... bionic has a great task manager built in...as far as viruses go never seen one nor do i go to shady sites to get one..plus if i did it only takes 10 mins to flash a restore...


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

ombracol said:


> I dont like using apps like juice defender and task killer...they are counter intuitive...(phone is designed to have apps ready to go) all they offer is a placibo affect ..a false sense of security its just another app runing in the background... bionic has a great task manager built in...as far as viruses go never seen one nor do i go to shady sites to get one..plus if i did it only takes 10 mins to flash a restore...


I kindly disagree with the Juice Defender part. Task Killer, no need for it, you're right, Android is built to have Apps ready, however juice defender works great not just for automatically disabling your WiFi if you leave your house if you forget, but to also turn off Data when not in use, saving you battery.

I have my Juice defender set on Normal Settings, checks every 15 minutes for new updates on Facebook etc. when phone not in use, but turns on data if I use my phone (screen on).

I've seen my Battery increase dramatically.


----------



## bigbabys (Sep 1, 2011)

thatguy188 said:


> I kindly disagree with the Juice Defender part. Task Killer, no need for it, you're right, Android is built to have Apps ready, however juice defender works great not just for automatically disabling your WiFi if you leave your house if you forget, but to also turn off Data when not in use, saving you battery.
> 
> I have my Juice defender set on Normal Settings, checks every 15 minutes for new updates on Facebook etc. when phone not in use, but turns on data if I use my phone (screen on).
> 
> I've seen my Battery increase dramatically.


I agree very much so. JuiceDefender is amazing when configured correctly.

In regards to the OP, I have always been to scared to install the AOSP Helper on Unleashed because it's not really part of the AOSP. It's just re-skinned and mega-tweaked version of Blur. I could see it causing issues if installed. I've really wanted to install it though, and it seems it didn't brick your device so now I'm curious.


----------

